# Carbon Fiber T1 Handmade By Zdp-189 (dan)



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

Yesterday when getting the mail I noticed a strange enveloped with tape on it's edges. I checked the return address and notice it was Hamburg, Germany. 5 secs later I realized that it arrived, my carbon fiber slingshot finally arrived from SSF member Frodo! (Not that I was waiting long only took a few days from overseas).

Went straight inside dropped the rest of the mail and headed straight for the basement. First thing I did was take the envelope feel around for the frame once I found it I started to bend it. Sure enough it didn't bend at all. Carbon fiber is some super strong material. Then I took my EDC knife and cut the envelope open, it was wrapped in bubble wrap (1 time around), cut the bubble wrap and there she was. What an awesome looking frame. It came with bands and a pouch already to shoot. Took a few shot's of marbles into my archery foam block and it was a smooth shooter. It's taking me a while to get use to the feel of it cause the handle is 1/8" thick. I'm thinking about wrapping some paracord around the handle to add a little thickness (I just have to figure out how to do it).

Today I took it out with me to see how comfortable it is in my pocket (wearing cargo shorts). 1st thing to mention is that this slingshot is so light. It's like carrying your just your drivers license, 1 atm card and a credit card in your pocket and nothing else.

First pocket was, my back pocket. Then went out with my kids and did some errands. Sat in the drivers seat and I did feel it but it wasn't uncomfortable, thank god because I was stuck in traffic for 20 mins. After about an hour in my pocket I completely forgot about it. I was on line in Costco looking for my cash in my pocket, check my back pockets and remembered that I had slingshot with me.

Then I switched pockets in the parking lot of Costco and placed in one of my front pockets. For myself I won't recommend it since the front pockets is where I put my wallet and my other EDC items. So I put it in one of the Cargo pockets. This is definetely the best place for me to carry the slingshot. I barely felt it in the cargo pocket while driving and while doing other errands during the day. One thing is for sure, this is so thin it won't make your pocket bulky unless you have other stuff in your pocket along with this slingshot.

As a shooter this slingshot rocks and as and EDC item it's so comfortable and such a low profile in your pocket. I'll bring this with me as part of my EDC items now. So this get's 2 Thumbs up from me. This will be staying with me for a long, long time. Will post pics later.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

dud3? the photos? your killin us!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

newconvert said:


> dud3? the photos? your killin us!


No Doubt. WTF?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry guys...here you go


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that is pretty cool, i can imagine how it just disappears into a cargo pocket


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

now that looks sweet, a frame always looks naked without the bands, now that its dressed and ready to do damage it really does look alot nicer, congrats on your acquisition, may you bring down mucho dinners with it or in the odd case kiil a few zombies.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

wonderful looking that CF.


----------

